# BMW to Unveil Two World Premier Concept Cars During Monterey Car Week



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

The M series are nice also compared to the E.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It will be interesting to see the M2


----------

